# Festplatte wird bei Windows 7 Installation nicht erkannt!



## BK_90 (16. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich versuche gerade Windows 7 Professional auf einer frisch formatierten Festplatte zu installieren. Da, wo man sonst die Festplatte, auf der Windows installiert werden soll, auswählt kommt jetzt nur das kein Treiber gefunden wurde und es wird keine Festplatte angezeigt.

Bei den letzten Malen ging es problemlos, ohne das irgendwelche Treiber hinzugefügt werden mussten. Das Problem tritt sowohl im AHCI als auch im Raid-Modus auf.

Was kann ich tun, damit es wieder funktioniert?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß BK_90


----------



## scooterone (16. April 2011)

zwei möglichkeiten:

erstens, du suchst den AHCI/RAID treiber um den an dieser Stelle zu laden oder

zweitens, du stellst im bios wieder auf "Native IDE"


----------



## BK_90 (17. April 2011)

So, ich hab jetzt im BIOS auf AHCI-Modus gestellt und die Festplatte wird auch erkannt.

Weiterhin habe ich die Treiber-CD des Mainboards auf einen USB-Stick kopiert, da ich nur ein DVD-Laufwerk habe.

Bei der Windowsinstallation kann ich nun den Treiber laden, aber danach kommt immernoch, dass keine Festplatte gefunden wurde.

Was kann ich noch tun?

System:
AMD Phenom II X4 955BE
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H
8GB Geil Value Ram 1333
Samsung SpinPoint F4 320GB
Gigabyte GTX 460OC
Cougar CM550

Gruß BK_90


----------



## OctoCore (18. April 2011)

BK_90 schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt im BIOS auf AHCI-Modus gestellt und die Festplatte wird auch erkannt.



Das ist schon mal fein.



> Weiterhin habe ich die Treiber-CD des Mainboards auf einen USB-Stick kopiert, da ich nur ein DVD-Laufwerk habe.



Okayyyy...



> Bei der Windowsinstallation kann ich nun den Treiber laden, aber danach kommt immernoch, dass keine Festplatte gefunden wurde.



Wie - immer noch? Oben schreibst du, die Platte wird erkannt... und wenn der Treiber geladen wurde, ist sie wieder futsch?



> Was kann ich noch tun?



Also - AHCI einstellen und Platte erkennen lassen - Scheint ja jetzt zu klappen.
Wenn die Platte erkannt wurde - einfach dumm stellen, keinen Treiber-Stick benutzen - also auch  keine Extra-Treiber - und treudoof die Installation weiterführen.


----------



## scooterone (18. April 2011)

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3 - GA-MA785GMT-UD2H (rev. 1.3)

ist die aktuellste revision des boards, die älteren haben die gleichen treiber.

für dich sind die *SATA RAID* (AMD SATA RAID Driver (Preinstall driver, press F6 during Windows* setup to read from floppy)) treiber interessent, zumindest einer von beiden. downloaden und entpacken, auf den stick packen und dann win installen


----------



## BK_90 (19. April 2011)

Also ich hab es inzwischen mit einer anderen Festplatte, einer Spinpoint F1 gemacht und da musst ich gar nichts weiter machen. Die Festplatte wurde während der Windows-Installation auf Anhieb erkannt und ich musste keinerlei Treiber laden.

Welchen Fehler hat die Spinpoint F4 das es bei der nicht funktioniert?

Die Platte ist laut HD Tune fehlerfrei und wird auch in Windows (als 2. Platte neben der F1) erkannt.

Danke!

Gruß BK_90

Edit: @octocore: Die Platte wurde nur im BIOS erkannt aber nicht bei der Windows-Installation.


----------



## OctoCore (20. April 2011)

BK_90 schrieb:


> ... und ich musste keinerlei Treiber laden.



Eben. Man braucht sie nämlich nicht, auch nicht bei AMD-Chipsätzen und AHCI.
Man kann sie hinterher unter Windows installieren, wenn man sich etwas davon verspricht, aber zur Grund-Installation sind sie nicht notwendig.



> Welchen Fehler hat die Spinpoint F4 [...] Die Platte ist laut HD Tune fehlerfrei [...]



Tja, Welt der Wunder. Keine Ahnung - sowas kommt vor. Da hat sich wohl irgendwas in den entscheidenden Einträgen auf der Platte so verstrubbelt, das die Setuproutine nicht klar kommt.
In solchen Fällen (vorausgesetzt, die Platte hat nicht wirklich einen echten Schaden) hat mir schon oft geholfen, die ersten paar physikalischen Sektoren der Platte von Hand per Hexeditor mit Nullen zu überschreiben.


----------



## Cicero (20. April 2011)

Formatier sie mal ordentlich mit gParted!

Hast du die 64-Bit Version?


----------



## BK_90 (29. April 2011)

Also ich werds in den nächsten Tagen mal testen. Bin zurzeit ziemlich im Stress und der PC läuft ja mit der anderen Platte 

@Cicero: ja hab 64-bit

Gruß BK_90


----------

